# My GTR stolen!



## GTRHU (Feb 14, 2011)

This week someone stolen a 2009 USDM Nissan GT-R (silver,left hand drive,red Red Sun Racing stickers on the back and front, after-market exhaust system, programmed for bioethanol and has Toyo R888 tyres) from Budapest, Hungary, owner ready to rebuy it, any useful help which leads to the car will be appreciated (with money - 5000 usd). 

The car is likely to be taken out from the country. It could've been taken to Ukraine, Romania, Germany, Slovakia,etc..... It also might be set apart so a cheap VG38DETT or brakes or any other parts can be suspicious. Please let me know or call +36 309198499 

Thank you


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear this - hope you get her back safe.

Scum should have their hands chopped off imo.

Any tracking devices on the car?

D


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*Stolen*

Sorry to here this mate.

They will most likely brake if for parts. 

The f**king b***ards should get shot.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

that's heartbreaking ! hope it is somehow found and recovered


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Bad news,if it was mapped for E85,it will be praked with a ****ed engine pretty soon.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Unforgivable. Hope you get some news soon.


----------



## GTRHU (Feb 14, 2011)

EvolutionVI said:


> Bad news,if it was mapped for E85,it will be praked with a ****ed engine pretty soon.


Hi Alex
This car isn't mine. 
These super silver own my friend, who is broken 1st gear 2 months ago.
Engine is forged, and custom big turbos installed.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

feel sorry for your friend, just having my tracker fitted as I type this makes you realise you can't be too careful with these cars!

I hope you get some sort of happy outcome.


----------



## GTRHU (Feb 14, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> feel sorry for your friend, just having my tracker fitted as I type this makes you realise you can't be too careful with these cars!
> 
> I hope you get some sort of happy outcome.


GPS tracker is not too usable, because in my country thieves have cheap GPS/GSM signal blocker.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

GTRHU said:


> GPS tracker is not too usable, because in my country thieves have cheap GPS/GSM signal blocker.


sorry I wasn't suggesting that the tracker would have prevented it, I'm sure they are just as useless over here, we have to have them to get the insurance, just makes you realise that you can't be too careful


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTRHU said:


> Hi Alex
> This car isn't mine.
> These super silver own my friend, who is broken 1st gear 2 months ago.
> Engine is forged, and custom big turbos installed.


Give as much details as possible,maybe its possible to find the car when they try to sell it in parts...pictures etc...:wavey:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

so sorry to hear this mate

lowest of the low to mess with someone's pride & joy


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

GPS/GSM signal blockers that's sad.

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

pissed soz 2 hear.


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

Tell the owner that I will have a close look on Romanian market(As I'm from Romania and live here)!
Sad....


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

Also Please specify.
Super silver stock color?Where are the stickers placed?How many KM did the car have?Just to give me an better idea for what I am looking for


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

The punishment doesn't fit the crime for these bastards! Sorry to hear your news.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear of this.

Had a TT stolen by burglary about 8yrs ago & it very nearly put me off ever having a half decent car again. Me & my kids were asleep when they smashed the front door in with a paving slab (no-one hurt).


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*Wow*



w8pmc said:


> Sorry to hear of this.
> 
> Had a TT stolen by burglary about 8yrs ago & it very nearly put me off ever having a half decent car again. Me & my kids were asleep when they smashed the front door in with a paving slab (no-one hurt).


That sounds like a scary situation mate. I think that's everyone nightmare.


----------

